
The FBI Spends a Lot of Time Spying on Black Americans - rak
https://theintercept.com/2019/10/29/fbi-surveillance-black-activists/
======
hedora
I wish they’d classify investigations of racist groups based on race: “black
separatist extremists” vs “white separatist extremists” for example, but that
they’d open the investigations regardless of race. Tracking based on race
would let outside observers keep them honest.

I guess they’re doing the opposite: Biasing investigations, and failing to
track the statistics that would make this obvious.

(It sounds a lot like software metrics and bug tracking in corporate America,
if I’m honest, except with worse repercussions.)

